# Our 12 year old was just diagnosed with Lymphoma



## Bhurley (Feb 14, 2013)

I just joined the forum after reading a number of posts. Nala our 12 year old golden was just diagnosed with lymphoma. Just a little background. Nala is our 3rd golden. First was just after we got married and Dusty was from a backyard breeder. She died at 9 ½. We got Haley from the Yankee GR group and did all of the certs. Etc. She had 2 litters (21 puppies total). Haley died at 10 ½. Nala is from her first litter, and we gave my in laws her brother Max. She will be our last golden as we are surrounded by people who are allergic now (son in-laws and, grandsons).
Nala stopped eating and we decided to take her to the vet last week, and they did blood work. They called on Friday to ask if we could come in for an ultrasound. She had elevated liver counts, Billy ruben etc. The ultrasound showed enlarged lymph nodes and they were fairly sure it was lymphoma. They took a sample out of the lymph node and sent it out. The first sample came back normal. We went back in and the sent another one as well as one from the liver. This one came back as lymphoma, but she said it was not 100% full of cancer. I am not sure what that means. Today we will get the treatment options. We are confused. I don’t think we will go the IV chemo route. We just don’t want to put her thru that. Maybe the drug treatment or prentazone. I don’t even know enough to fake what I am saying yet. I saw a quote on here that sums our feelings up perfectly 
“Will treating the disease extend my dog’s life while preserving his quality of life or will the treatments result in pain, suffering or make him ill? Is it worth taking extreme measures to extend his life but in the process reduce the dog’s good days? How much will the dog suffer during treatment? Dogs have little concept of time as they live in the present. The dog also does not understand any extreme treatments given to extend his or her life because they do not know they have cancer. Is it more important to provide extra days at some cost to the dog’s quality of life or fewer days but a dog that may not be suffering? Will this treatment be buying me more time only at the expense of my dog? Will I be selfishly keeping the dog alive for my sake? Will the dog be miserable and suffer just so I can prepare to say goodbye a few months down the road?”

Thanks for listening. 

Bill


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

I'm so sorry you are dealing with this. It is overwhelming but you are doing all the right things and asking the right questions of your vet and of yourself. I have no personal experience with lymphoma, but there are other members who do and they will share their experiences. I have seen members say that lymphoma is one of the cancers they would treat. And just like people, all dogs are different in how they respond to any treatment and deal with illness. Talk to your vet and maybe an oncologist and follow your heart. Good luck and please let us know how Nala and you are doing.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Bill*

Bill

I am so very sorry for what you and your Golden, NALA, are going through.
Many on here have dealt with lymphoma. You might want to read some of these, hope it helps. Please let us know how it goes today!
http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/search.php?searchid=1281754


----------



## Bhurley (Feb 14, 2013)

Thank you Karen and Kathy


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

Prednisone is cheap and sometimes gives you anywhere from a week to a few months with a reduction of symptoms without nasty side effects.

Chemo can really prolong some dogs' lives, but with an older dog, it can be harder on the dog's quality of life without giving a realistic shot at a big extension of life.

We dealt with lymphoma in a 6 year old, and we still let him go relatively soon after diagnosis because his symptoms were getting worse. I figured it was better to give him a quiet exit without fear and without a severe health crisis than to worry about whether we could buy him a few days here or there. He wasn't counting. He just knew we loved him and we were there with him.


----------



## 4Goldens' (Apr 3, 2012)

So sorry to hear about your Nala, we all here undersand what you are going through. Kathy is right you are asking all the right questions. My belief is quality over quantity especially at the age of 12. I will be pulling for lots more days with Nala whatever your choice may be. ((Hugs))


----------



## Bhurley (Feb 14, 2013)

Thank you tippykayak and 4goldens. That helps allot.


----------



## Doug (Jul 17, 2010)

I was in a similar position to you and also read quotes like that that rang true and read that vet staff wouldn't put their own pets through the treatment. I chose to go the holistic route. I felt as though it would give him a chance if it was meant to be. As it turns out we lost him 2 months later. Pred did help for a little while but does wonders for other dogs.

I am so sorry I see so many people here lose their goldens at such a young age so we have been very lucky to have known and loved the senior gold. Best wishes to you and your pup may Nala defy the odds. BEST wishes!


----------



## Bhurley (Feb 14, 2013)

Thanks Doug.


----------



## Bhurley (Feb 14, 2013)

I wanted to pass on an update. Nala started on prednisone on Thursday. She is eating better and has even gained 3 or 4 pounds. She starts cyclophosphamide / cytoxan and Lasix later this week when the pills arrive. Her blood will be checked the following week and then we repeat that again in 3 weeks if all goes well. We feel better now that we have a plan. This should maintain her quality of life and give us more time with her. 

Thanks for the support. 

Bill


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## zoehow54 (Aug 28, 2011)

*Good luck to Nala*

Good luck with your Nala. Zoe was 10-1/2 when I did decide to go the chemo route for lymphoma. I was not ready to give up on her and luckily a good friend gave me the money to put her through treatment. She came through like a trooper and unlike humans she had no side affects at all, other than from the prednisone! The one drug though which had to go in through IV and be blended with a solution and tool approx 45 minutes did overly stress her out. Now she hates her vet who she used to adore. She also hates the car because it took her to that evil place. I wish dogs could know that the bad brought good. She's 25 months and counting since treatment and her only problems are age related. So whichever course you decide on everyone on this forum will be praying for you. I treasure every minute I"ve been given with my "monster" and every day is one more she didn't have at diagnosis.


----------



## love never dies (Jul 31, 2012)

Thinking of Nala. Prayers for her.


----------



## the S team (Dec 8, 2009)

Thinking of you and Nala. We're dealing with cancer right now, too. Glad you have a plan and she's eating more. Keep us posted with how she and you are doing. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Bhurley (Feb 14, 2013)

Nala may have taken a turn for the worse. She wouldn’t eat dinner Tuesday night. She has been eating well while on the prednisone, and we have just been waiting for the medication to arrive so we can start her treatment. It should arrive later today. We looked closer at Nala and we could see her stomach looked bloated, and she seemed uncomfortable. We decided to take her to the vet. The vet we have been dealing with is away on vacation. 

They did x-rays and she showed us that Nala had a full stomach and you could see fluid had built up in her stomach. She weighed 74 pounds and was 65 pounds last week. She talked about the fact that not eating was a bad sign while being on the prednisone. She also thought that this could mean that the cancer was progressing. We stayed home with her yesterday. We gave her nausea medication, but she still looked uncomfortable and would not eat her food, but did eat eggs in the morning. She did take her prednisone. She doesn’t seem like she is in pain, but uncomfortable. 
We were not feeling very hopeful that she would get past this, but time will tell. Last night I received an email from the Vet on vacation saying that we should try a medication called Spironolactone. My wife went and picked that up at midnight. She said this medication can help mobilize fluid and decrease the amount in her belly, although the only thing that will make it go away is treating the cancer. The plan is to give her the Chemo pills as soon as they arrive later today. My wife is home with her today. I am feeling a little better today, but this may be an up and down process. As long as she doesn’t seem to be in pain we will keep to the plan. 

Thanks for the support


----------



## Bhurley (Feb 14, 2013)

We put Nala down last night. She had taken a bad turn yesterday. She woke up and couldn't stand. She eventuallly was able to walk, but she wasn't herself. Her gums started to get white. We think she was starting to bleed internally. My daughters came over we spent the days as a family with her. She is no longer in pain and I like to think about the rainbow bridge poem. 

Cancer isn't fair and 12 years just doesn't seem long enough. My house may never be the same. This is the first time in 20 years that we dont have a dog. Please hug your goldens for me. 

Thank you very much for the support. 

Take care Bill


----------



## walter1956 (Feb 15, 2013)

Bill, I'm very sorry of the outcome of Nala. I have also lost my Gloden this month to cancer. This forum has helped me alot trying to deal with the whole thing. Walt


----------

